# How rare is the TOMY McDonalds F-1



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

So, I know it came out in 2007 and was in the Long Beach GP Champ car set. Was it ever sold seperate? How about the Forsythe car? and value there? The sets are on Ebay for $99-$250 but do they all have a McDonalds car in them? I got a set with the Mickey D in it so I was wondering............ Bob Beers


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Bob, is the McDonalds car red and white or mostly red alone? The red version is extremely rare and did not see production runs (or any that amounted to a handful). From info from other boards and speaking with Steve Russell there are maybe six floating around. A gentleman that casts the Fastlap resin bodies owns one, another is in England. Those are the only two I've been able to confirm. The Red Bull car released at the same time actually made production, but licensing issues killed off both cars. The Red/White version came in the sets along with the blue/white Forsythia car. They are still hard to find. I had to go the same route and buy a set to get them myself.

-Paul


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I assume we are talking about a Mega-G car? I have a Super G+ McDonald's Indy car in the package #9060.

Joe


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Tomy Mc Donald's F1*

The Super G Plus versions of the Bourdais McDonald's and Tracy Indeck car were released seperately in addition to them being in the Long Beach set. I had the carded version of both cars last year but sold them. They come up from time to time on Ebay, one week they will sell for $45 and the next $30. Mega G McDonald's is a different story. If you look at any 2008 Champ car it is very apparent where the shape of the Mega G Indy/F1 came from

SGM


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

So mine is the white with red version.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

This one??? RM


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

That b the one h'top


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's not the official rare one, sorry...RM


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Tomy Mc Donald's F1*

If you look at the Indy/F-1's thread in modeling and customizing, Fastlap sent a picture of his rare McDonald's Mega G. Word is 1 of 6.


----------

